# Best Arrow for Old Slow Compound Bow?



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I have used Eastons 2117 Game Getters for all my time shooting competition as a kid to hunting--Bought some carbon arrows at Academy and dropped like flies compared to the old Eastons I have left. I shoot an Original Viking Archery Bow from the 70's and love it.

What do you guys say would be some good shafts to use--I Finger tab--open site most time (instinct shooter from my Re curve days).

My boy Jonathan shoot my other boy hood bow a Pearson so they are both not "State of the Art" now day bows.

Thanks for any help!

swamp


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Swampus,

I don't know what to tell you. Most carbons are much lighter than aluminum arrows....thus should fly faster.

I shoot carbonexpress arrows because they are some of the heaviest carbons.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I guess I need to give carbons another try--Thanks Chunky!


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

*arrows..*

check out the easton FMJ's they will get the job done for you and still carry the weight needed to with slower bows to generate KE........dave


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

You should gain some extra speed with the carbon's but I have also taken several animals with the XX75 2117's and a PSE Fire Flyte back in the late 80's to early 90's.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Also if I remember right I went to the 2512's which were as big as lincoln logs but were lighter and faster at the time.


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

Chunky said:


> Swampus,
> 
> I don't know what to tell you. Most carbons are much lighter than aluminum arrows....thus should fly faster.
> 
> I shoot carbonexpress arrows because they are some of the heaviest carbons.


I'm surprised to see someone else with the same thought. I generally only hunt from tree stands or elevated positions and my shooting is normally short range. I prefer an arrow on the heavy side for my style of hunting. But I also want a durable arrow that will last me a long time because I am a cheap XXXX. I still shoot an old round wheel bow too. It is very quiet with that combination. Same reason I shoot carbon express arrows. They are heavy for a carbon arrow.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Swampus, 

I never owned one of those old Viking bows, but I did shoot them and toured the shop. They are compounds but the limbs are made of wood...if yours is like the ones I am familiar with. They were good bows.....in the last century.

You know I am not a techno junky and still shoot old recurves and longbows, and I am not telling you what to do, but that bow is near 40 YEARS OLD!

It might be time to ask Santa for a new one.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes Chunky--Thats the bow--one of the original ones with the wood limbs from Viking--the small wheels and all but I have taken alot of game with her and won alot of tourneys and trophy's--I just can't part with her yet--The owners son at Viking has one and has the same story from what he told me--Told me he has shot more game with that bow than any other.--Good times.

swamp


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Swampus said:


> Yes Chunky--Thats the bow--one of the original ones with the wood limbs from Viking--the small wheels and all but I have taken alot of game with her and won alot of tourneys and trophy's--I just can't part with her yet--The owners son at Viking has one and has the same story from what he told me--Told me he has shot more game with that bow than any other.--Good times.
> 
> swamp


Swampus...You're bringing back old memories for me. I bought my "Wing Thunderbird" from Tim around 77 or 78. Also shot 2117's. His wife Laney set up a 40lb Ben Pearson compound for my wife and we shot in the indoor league there for a few years. Took Tim up to a friends place bow hunting for a weekend...he never even said thanks. Laney was real nice (she shot that standing black bear mount in the shop) but Tim could get or give you a case of the "Vapors" real easy...LOL

If I bow hunt at all nowadays I just use my Bear "Kodiak Hunter"...And still use the fiberglass "Microflight 8's" w/left wing feathers and Bear "Razorheads"...10yds or less, still good to go.

Dang I'm getting old.

Frank


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

If I bow hunt at all nowadays I just use my Bear "Kodiak Hunter"...
Frank[/quote]

My very first bow was a "Fred Bear Kodiak Hunter!" Ha! A great recurve bow for me--took alot of deer with that one too! I was 11yrs old then--went to a Jennings "Side Kick" and started shooting League in Ft. Worth--By age 12 I was normally shooting my handicap on my team (took 1st every year) and practicing on the mini-targets of Deer and varments on the 10-15yd range all night! The Antelpoe targets were the hardest--small kill zones--Blue Face Dot just a peice of cake! Ha! The Geese with flu-fly were fun!

Still have the old wooden shafts with the "glue on" Bear Broadheads--Target--and "Wasp" 6 blade Heads!

Durring the break we would shoot a pencil at 20 yds for a $20 spot--at 12-13yrs old felt good taking the "Old Guys" of 40 and 50 like I am now! I must be getting old but still remember all the good times as a kid that prolly kept me out of trouble! God Bless my dad for getting me into hunting very young! Best thing that I remember as a kid................GOOD TIMES!

swamp...................................on memory lane in cruse control.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Swampus said:


> Yes Chunky--Thats the bow--one of the original ones with the wood limbs from Viking--the small wheels and all but I have taken alot of game with her and won alot of tourneys and trophy's--I just can't part with her yet--The owners son at Viking has one and has the same story from what he told me--Told me he has shot more game with that bow than any other.--Good times.
> 
> swamp


That just goes to show what all the good hunters already know....it is not what you use the but the guy using the equipment that matters. Respect is sent.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

"It's the Indian, not the arrow"... author unknown, put probably an old fart!


----------

